# Nadac Chances video



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Jerry Lee earned his novice Chances title this weekend and we got to run in our first Open level chances. It was so much fun. I rarely get to do runs like this with him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Those sends are very impressive!! You should be quite proud!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

wow nice


----------

